# 250w HPS Your Yield??



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 8, 2010)

Whats the yield of your 250w HPS grow?


----------



## probo24 (Apr 8, 2010)

With a short (3-4wks) veg under cfls
I grow in 2 gallon pots
Flowering with 250w hps 
and average between 2-4 zips per
plant, depending on the strain.


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 8, 2010)

probo24 said:


> With a short (3-4wks) veg under cfls
> I grow in 2 gallon pots
> Flowering with 250w hps
> and average between 2-4 zips per
> plant, depending on the strain.


How many plants?


----------



## probo24 (Apr 8, 2010)

I flower 2 plants at a time under 250w
As well as lst them.


----------



## avid.toke (Apr 8, 2010)

I picked up a 250 watter back in february and am about 3 weeks shy of my first harvest with it. I have three plants currently and its lookin like i'll pull about 1.5 ounces per plant. There is a link to my journal below, lots of pics. But to tell you the truth I kinda wish I woulda just got a 400 watt light. Considering the upgrade still.


----------



## livinthadream (Apr 9, 2010)

last grow was a 250 watt hps...had 2 plants under it one plant was about 2 ft tall and another was maybe 2 1/2 feet...in i believe 2 gal or 3 gal buckets ended up with about a 4 zips/ got a 400 watt in there now with 4 plants...heh harvest is coming soon to haha!


----------



## ogkush420 (Apr 9, 2010)

i get 2 to 6 zips every month i do the prepo harvest just one 250whps


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 10, 2010)

ogkush420 said:


> i get 2 to 6 zips every month i do the prepo harvest just one 250whps


prepo harvest?


----------



## usuf (Apr 10, 2010)

I get 1-1.5 oz per plant, per harvest (every 10 weeks!), flowering 2-3 at a time in my closet.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/172317-first-harvest-ww-mk-lots.html


----------



## bckiller12 (Apr 12, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## cylee89 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sigh.. Maybe I should have gone with the 400w.. too late now. I got my 250w hps 2 weeks ago and i'm hoping for a decent yield


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 13, 2010)

cylee89 said:


> Sigh.. Maybe I should have gone with the 400w.. too late now. I got my 250w hps 2 weeks ago and i'm hoping for a decent yield


 I was thinking the same thing. Got the 250w now i wish i had just bought a 400w


----------



## macrael (Apr 13, 2010)

you can still get the 400 later on just experiment for now get your technic going and dialed in as some say and then when you get a 4 6 10 hundred watt r at least you will be confident and know what goes on. patients is a virtue gud luck i was luck picked up a used 400w er for 100$ bulb and everything but now its time to move on up to 6er take care


----------



## rainz (Apr 13, 2010)

wtf is a zip? say wat your yield is in ounces and grams man lol


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 13, 2010)

rainz said:


> wtf is a zip? say wat your yield is in ounces and grams man lol


I was wondering WTF it was. I think its an ounce


----------



## Bezzin (Apr 13, 2010)

GrowinthaBudz said:


> I was wondering WTF it was. I think its an ounce


Ye bruh, Zip=ounce


----------



## rainz (Apr 13, 2010)

Bezzin said:


> Ye bruh, Zip=ounce


LOL fanx for teliin me man i was baffled, i only no oz's and g's lol how did an oz end up bein called a zip? or is it like an american slang or sumin lol


----------



## rainz (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been using a 250w hps for like 2 years now and i love it, got a dual spect bulb in it too. I have no choice but to use a 250w hps because i have limited space but its perfect considering heat/light intensity and cost to run. I usually pull around 1 and a half oz off my auto's, really dense nugs aswell lol, i dont have a cool tube (yet!) but i do have a seperate clip on fan aiming at the bulb and an exhaust.


----------



## mr big bud (Apr 13, 2010)

im using a 250 w with 2 under it, and there in bud now. getin about an oz a plant hopfully.


----------



## rainz (Apr 13, 2010)

mr big bud said:


> im using a 250 w with 2 under it, and there in bud now. getin about an oz a plant hopfully.


what strain you growin mate??


----------



## Imlovinit (Apr 13, 2010)

Get abt 1.5- 2 zips a plant (B.Bud, Blue Haze).


----------



## rainz (Apr 13, 2010)

Imlovinit said:


> Get abt 1.5- 2 zips a plant (B.Bud, Blue Haze).


hey man id love to see sum pics of the blue haze if u got any there??


----------



## businessmen (Apr 13, 2010)

Does everybody LST or train heavily? Im on my second grow with my 250. Having a hellofa time figuring out some problem thats causing premature leaf drop second half of flower. I think now its the fungus gnats, and I hope so cus thats my last damn guess! Anyways got about 2 oz the first grow, and this one looks like maybe over 3. Was really counting on 4 + oz... I WOULD GO TO A 600 watt WHY WASTE TIME WITH A 400? They cost about the same to buy and run, but a 600 you can yeild a pound with skill. 

Im gonna do a SCROGG next time for sure. Individual screens on each bucket tho. You can yeild a half pound like that suppossedly with a 250! This time I did some FIMMING. LST woulda been better.... I did that once under my CFLS and had good results.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 13, 2010)

rainz said:


> LOL fanx for teliin me man i was baffled, i only no oz's and g's lol how did an oz end up bein called a zip? or is it like an american slang or sumin lol


Ounce abbreviated is OZ. which became a Z which became a ZIPPER which became a ZIP. Similar with a 1/4 OZ. became a QUARTER and then Q and then a Quaker and then a Quake.

If you top and LST I hear of people getting 4 Zs or more under a 250 watter. I did the 2 week harvest for a cycle and with 4 plants I get about a Z every 2 weeks. It keeps me smoking all day every day but I do not share with anyone except the wife occasionally.


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 13, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Does everybody LST or train heavily? Im on my second grow with my 250. Having a hellofa time figuring out some problem thats causing premature leaf drop second half of flower. I think now its the fungus gnats, and I hope so cus thats my last damn guess! Anyways got about 2 oz the first grow, and this one looks like maybe over 3. Was really counting on 4 + oz...* I WOULD GO TO A 600 watt WHY WASTE TIME WITH A 400? They cost about the same to buy and run*, but a 600 you can yeild a pound with skill.
> 
> Im gonna do a SCROGG next time for sure. Individual screens on each bucket tho. You can yeild a half pound like that suppossedly with a 250! This time I did some FIMMING. LST woulda been better.... I did that once under my CFLS and had good results.


What makes you think they cost the same to run?? If they cost the same to run id be using a 600w now.


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 13, 2010)

I have 10 plant's each plant is 15-16inch tall under a 250w and id be happy with 2-3ounce in total


----------



## rainz (Apr 13, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Ounce abbreviated is OZ. which became a Z which became a ZIPPER which became a ZIP. Similar with a 1/4 OZ. became a QUARTER and then Q and then a Quaker and then a Quake.
> 
> If you top and LST I hear of people getting 4 Zs or more under a 250 watter. I did the 2 week harvest for a cycle and with 4 plants I get about a Z every 2 weeks. It keeps me smoking all day every day but I do not share with anyone except the wife occasionally.


Thanx man saved me some embarrassment lol how the f##k do i +rep people? man now thats embarrassment LOL


----------



## rainz (Apr 13, 2010)

GrowinthaBudz said:


> What makes you think they cost the same to run?? If they cost the same to run id be using a 600w now.


I have to agree with Growinthabudz...... 600w HID's may generally cost the same as a 400w ONLY TO BUY THO but when it comes to electricity consumption between the 2 comon man no offence but you dont even need to think about its 200w MORE so u must realise it will not cost the same to run try it out or ask people im no expert but where more energy is needed more cash will be needed. happy growin man


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 13, 2010)

rainz said:


> Thanx man saved me some embarrassment lol how the f##k do i +rep people? man now thats embarrassment LOL


In the top right corner of anybodys post you will see these scales  If you click them that should be it.


----------



## pbbro (Apr 13, 2010)

After reading these posts I'm definitely getting one for my next grow


----------



## llop1103 (Apr 13, 2010)

The general key to how much you should yeild is .5 grams per watt of light. So if you have a 250 watt light you should yeild about 125 grams in total. .5 grams a watt is a successful grow if its really good you can obviously yield more and if you lst, top fim you can produce more as well. But generally .5 grams a watt is a good yeild if you do evrything right


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 13, 2010)

llop1103 said:


> The general key to how much you should yeild is .5 grams per watt of light. So if you have a 250 watt light you should yeild about 125 grams in total. .5 grams a watt is a successful grow if its really good you can obviously yield more and if you lst, top fim you can produce more as well. But generally .5 grams a watt is a good yeild if you do evrything right


Thats about 4.3oz. If i got that much.........


----------



## llop1103 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes like i said if evreything goes right and you take care of them you should expect .5 grams a watt good luck hope u get it. Thats what im hoping for right now i got some big buddha blue cheese flowering right now under a 400watt hps i got 4 of them and im growing it in the bc northern lights mothership grow box. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/315178-big-buddah-blue-chesse-first.html there is the grow journal if u want to watch


----------



## irishstaff (Apr 13, 2010)

how the hell can you grow 10 plants under a 250 hps at 16 inches tall .... 
You must be flowering straight from seed ??? 
some people make me


----------



## probo24 (Apr 13, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Does everybody LST or train heavily? Im on my second grow with my 250. Having a hellofa time figuring out some problem thats causing premature leaf drop second half of flower. I think now its the fungus gnats, and I hope so cus thats my last damn guess! Anyways got about 2 oz the first grow, and this one looks like maybe over 3. Was really counting on 4 + oz... I WOULD GO TO A 600 watt WHY WASTE TIME WITH A 400? They cost about the same to buy and run, but a 600 you can yeild a pound with skill.
> 
> Im gonna do a SCROGG next time for sure. Individual screens on each bucket tho. You can yeild a half pound like that suppossedly with a 250! This time I did some FIMMING. LST woulda been better.... I did that once under my CFLS and had good results.


I always lst under 250w
Easier IMO to work with/move lst'd buds around.
My veg time is usually too short to fill
a screen which is another reason i lst.


----------



## SoloSurfer (Apr 13, 2010)

I got about 2.5 or 3 OZ from my 250 in a 3 square foot area with 12 plants(4 per square foot) in small pots. I had to harvest early(week 6) due to pesky mildew, but still got a good yield of highest quality dank I grew the black,l.a. bling, grandaddy purps, kaia kush and pre-98 bubba in a SOG style. Vey fun and rewarding. The trick with a 250 is to maximize reflection of light and keep a thick, dense canopy. Grow On!


----------



## rainz (Apr 13, 2010)

my friend just checked dry weight on 2 buddha cheeses he had, reckons hes pulled 7oz 3g if hes serious i'll get some pics from him (and an oz lol) that was under a 250w hps of dual spectrum the entire grow he LST'd only and fed canna vegga and flores with PK13-14 aswell. LUCKY BAST#RD LOL


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 13, 2010)

irishstaff said:


> how the hell can you grow 10 plants under a 250 hps at 16 inches tall ....
> You must be flowering straight from seed ???
> some people make me


Got the plants from my brother. They were growing under a few cfl's and he didnt want them so i took em. Didn't flower from seed.


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 13, 2010)

irishstaff said:


> how the hell can you grow 10 plants under a 250 hps at 16 inches tall ....
> You must be flowering straight from seed ???
> some people make me


And what sort of a question is this, i don't see why you can't flower 10 plants under a 250w hps at 16 inches tall


----------



## greensister (Apr 13, 2010)

Im not sure if i qualify, but i receintly switched to two 150w HPS (300w) from two 95 watt T5s with 180 watts of side CFLs. My plants were so angry with that set up and my buds were small and not very tight.

They now love the HPS. I have about 9 plants under them and from the size and the amount of budsites, im looking at 6 oz eazy. 

They were FIMed a couple of times during veg (5 weeks total with 175w CFLs) and topped a week before flowering. I let them start to flower and right before the hairs start to poke out-usually within a week of flowering, i FIM a few buds and LST the plants as needed. I also use plastic shoeboxes i got from the dollar store with 2 plants per container being grown with mainly organic compost from my yard. This lets me move them around so they all get the same amount of light from all angles.

I like this set up alot, and i think im gonna add one more 250w HPS. I have about 3+feet between the tops of the lights and the ceiling so heat isnt much of an issue.


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 13, 2010)

greensister said:


> Im not sure if i qualify, but i receintly switched to two 150w HPS (300w) from two 95 watt T5s with 180 watts of side CFLs. My plants were so angry with that set up and my buds were small and not very tight.
> 
> They now love the HPS. I have about 9 plants under them and from the size and the amount of budsites, im looking at 6 oz eazy.
> 
> ...


 Yeah sounds like u've got a nice grow on the go. Got any pics to share??


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Apr 13, 2010)

wow i see a lot of 1 to 2 zips in thsi thread i wuz thinkin about gettin a 250wer bu u guys got me thinkin twice about it. its weird becuz ive only grown with cfls and i grow 2 plants at a time and i alwayz get 2 oz.s off of them. but i let my girls get to 3 to 4 feet tall tho


----------



## TheFucknChrOnic (Apr 13, 2010)

hey guys,i got a 250w and i pull about 140 grams wet off each plant,i had 4 plants in 2.5 gallon containers in a 3x3 area for the most part,then they were moved into a larger area,but same dif for the most part. heres the pics a week or so before harvest


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Apr 13, 2010)

TheFucknChrOnic said:


> hey guys,i got a 250w and i pull about 140 grams wet off each plant,i had 4 plants in 2.5 gallon containers in a 3x3 area for the most part,then they were moved into a larger area,but same dif for the most part. heres the pics a week or so before harvest


wow they were beautiful


----------



## TheFucknChrOnic (Apr 13, 2010)

whiterhyno420 said:


> wow they were beautiful


thanks man,it was my first grow with out my buddy helping..but givin i knew all about it it was only a matter of time before i was puffn that pif lolol. the one La woman came out insane looking


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 13, 2010)

TheFucknChrOnic said:


> hey guys,i got a 250w and i pull about 140 grams wet off each plant,i had 4 plants in 2.5 gallon containers in a 3x3 area for the most part,then they were moved into a larger area,but same dif for the most part. heres the pics a week or so before harvest


Beautiful. Thats how you grow


----------



## TheFucknChrOnic (Apr 13, 2010)

GrowinthaBudz said:


> Beautiful. Thats how you grow


thanks man!


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone else got any advice and or pics to share


----------



## cylee89 (Apr 13, 2010)

Could someone see my grow and guess on the yield? I'm really curious now hehe

I have one fairly large Afghan Kush going (LST) along with a 12/12 from seed that is flowering away.


----------



## alexonfire (Apr 13, 2010)

I got 4 zips from 6 small lst plants 1.5gl pots


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 13, 2010)

alexonfire said:


> I got 4 zips from 6 small lst plants 1.5gl pots


Nicely nicely


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 13, 2010)

Come on people where the pics at??


----------



## rainz (Apr 13, 2010)

irishstaff said:


> how the hell can you grow 10 plants under a 250 hps at 16 inches tall ....
> You must be flowering straight from seed ???
> some people make me


alright STRANGER u will stay a STRANGER if ur on here to criticise people, were all here to help eachother so PADDY STRANGER be nice, or u will end up being ignored for bein a CU#T, no need for criticisism, anyway "hows the potato fields comin along paddy? "


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 14, 2010)

My 10 plants


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 14, 2010)

Tied them all down like these two....


----------



## hempstead (Apr 14, 2010)

Here are 4 LSTed and kept low under my 250w.


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 14, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Here are 4 LSTed and kept low under my 250w.


What strain are you growing??


----------



## bckiller12 (Apr 14, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Ounce abbreviated is OZ. which became a Z which became a ZIPPER which became a ZIP. Similar with a 1/4 OZ. became a QUARTER and then Q and then a Quaker and then a Quake.
> 
> If you top and LST I hear of people getting 4 Zs or more under a 250 watter. I did the 2 week harvest for a cycle and with 4 plants I get about a Z every 2 weeks. It keeps me smoking all day every day but I do not share with anyone except the wife occasionally.


WTF HAHAHAHA!!!! Its called a zip because a ounce can fit in a zip lock bag perfectly!! So its basically a zip and he explained it and tried to sound smart and called it "Z" who the fucks asks for a "Q" or a "Z"...ok tryin to shake the PoPo's!! Good looking!!! Hahahaha....He slick tried to be cool and failed!!! I'm glad noone else acted like they knew!!!


----------



## hempstead (Apr 14, 2010)

GrowinthaBudz said:


> What strain are you growing??


 In that pic there was a Short Rider, 2 Northern Lights, and a Mystery seed.



bckiller12 said:


> WTF HAHAHAHA!!!! Its called a zip because a ounce can fit in a zip lock bag perfectly!! So its basically a zip and he explained it and tried to sound smart and called it "Z" who the fucks asks for a "Q" or a "Z"...ok tryin to shake the PoPo's!! Good looking!!! Hahahaha....He slick tried to be cool and failed!!! I'm glad noone else acted like they knew!!!


You are wrong and make no sense. You can fit a gram in a ziplock bag perfectly too. lol


----------



## businessmen (Apr 14, 2010)

From what Ive read the 600watts are just so much more efficient if you look at the lumens per watt ect. And they are the smallest size you can get great penetration of the light into the lower canapy.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 14, 2010)

businessmen said:


> From what Ive read the 600watts are just so much more efficient if you look at the lumens per watt ect. And they are the smallest size you can get great penetration of the light into the lower canapy.


I may upgrade to one in the future. I got a 250 because of space and heat issues. I ended up needing an AC for the 250 anyways so I should've just went with a 600 and a cool tube. Doh!


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 15, 2010)

I've been offered a 600w free from my cousin but the only problem is where to put it. Id probably have to buy a grow tent.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Apr 15, 2010)

Do any of you know anything about the sunburst 250 mh/hps with the 4" cooling fan option? That's the one I'm thinking about getting for my 2x2x4 tent. I would have to get a 4" Y connector to hook my inline fan up to the light and carbon filter later on.


----------



## probo24 (Apr 15, 2010)

After drying the second of two plants
grown under 250w hps
Final dry weight:
#1 mostly indica 2.6 oz. (Pictured in the jar)

#2 mostly sativa 3.5 oz (Pictured before final trim, stem removal, and curing)

6.1 oz total 
Indica flowered for 12 weeks
Sativa flowered for 14 weeks

Both plants were trained to grow one even canopy. 2 gallon pot soil grow.


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 15, 2010)

probo24 said:


> After drying the second of two plants
> grown under 250w hps
> Final dry weight:
> #1 mostly indica 2.6 oz. (Pictured in the jar)
> ...


Nice harvest....... very nice


----------



## ptone (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is my first plant (OG Kush) about 8 weeks into flowering it's about 3 ft tall from dirt to tip of main cola. 250w Lumatek. Any guesses to what it will yield?


----------



## probo24 (Apr 15, 2010)

ptone said:


> Here is my first plant (OG Kush) about 8 weeks into flowering it's about 3 ft tall from dirt to tip of main cola. 250w Lumatek. Any guesses to what it will yield?


No guess on the weight.
Damn nice looking plants though.
For 250w looks impressive for being 3'
Buds looking sweet.
Great job.


----------



## ptone (Apr 15, 2010)

probo24 said:


> No guess on the weight.
> Damn nice looking plants though.
> For 250w looks impressive for being 3'
> Buds looking sweet.
> Great job.


Thanks yeah she got a bit tall considering I let her veg for 2 months in a 3 gallon haha. Just measured her in at 40 Inches so a bit taller then 3'.


----------



## cylee89 (Apr 16, 2010)

probo24 said:


> After drying the second of two plants
> grown under 250w hps
> Final dry weight:
> #1 mostly indica 2.6 oz. (Pictured in the jar)
> ...


Could your tell me your nutes and feed schedule?! That's a sick harvest!


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 16, 2010)

ptone said:


> Here is my first plant (OG Kush) about 8 weeks into flowering it's about 3 ft tall from dirt to tip of main cola. 250w Lumatek. Any guesses to what it will yield?


Don't now what the yield will be but with a plant like that it should be good.


----------



## happyjoint (Apr 16, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Here are 4 LSTed and kept low under my 250w.


nice dragon you got there =)


----------



## probo24 (Apr 16, 2010)

cylee89 said:


> Could your tell me your nutes and feed schedule?! That's a sick harvest!


Thanks a lot.
I use Fox Farms soil and nutrients, H2O2, and molasses.
Grow Big, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom
Usually I just water in veg (short 3-4wk veg)
Once in 12/12 
Half strength BB and TB for the first two weeks. Then the following:
Big Bloom every watering 4T/gal
H2O2 every watering 1T/gal
Tiger Bloom every other watering 2-3t/gal
Molasses every other watering 1-2T/gal
I don't start molasses until the buds
start to look more defined. 
It varies when i start molasses wk 4-6ish of 12/12
I feed H2O2 and molasses right till the end, maybe plain water the very last watering.
I stop BB and TB 1-3 wks before harvest.
Depending on how my plants are doing around wk 5-7 of flower,
i'll mix in 1/2 strength Grow Big for an extra shot of nitrogen.


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 17, 2010)

probo24 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> I use Fox Farms soil and nutrients, H2O2, and molasses.
> Grow Big, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom
> Usually I just water in veg (short 3-4wk veg)
> ...


seems like a lot of watering but i guess it was worth it


----------



## probo24 (Apr 17, 2010)

I water when my pots are nice and light as in 
weight of the pots, as well as the perlite
under the soil dries out.
My room runs a bit warmer than ideal
thus the three to four days between waterings.


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 17, 2010)

probo24 said:


> I water when my pots are nice and light as in
> weight of the pots, as well as the perlite
> under the soil dries out.
> My room runs a bit warmer than ideal
> thus the three to four days between waterings.


 I have a fan in my my grow room that keeps it nice and cool yet i still have to water them every day.


----------



## ptone (Apr 17, 2010)

GrowinthaBudz said:


> I have a fan in my my grow room that keeps it nice and cool yet i still have to water them every day.


What size containers are you using and how much water are you giving each plant?


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 18, 2010)

ptone said:


> What size containers are you using and how much water are you giving each plant?


There only 5inch tall pots and i water them till it comes through the bottom


----------



## probo24 (Apr 18, 2010)

GrowinthaBudz said:


> There only 5inch tall pots and i water them till it comes through the bottom


Well, there ya go.
I grow in 2gal pots, and feed anywhere from 2-3L per plant.


----------



## ptone (Apr 18, 2010)

probo24 said:


> Well, there ya go.
> I grow in 2gal pots, and feed anywhere from 2-3L per plant.


So growing in 2 gallon pots under a 250w you get 2-3.5oz a plant? Do you only grow two plants at a time or is there room to fit more? I'm asking because I have 4 Plants in 1 gallons that I need to repot before flower and was wondering if I could fit all 4 in 2 gallons under a 250w hps


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 18, 2010)

probo24 said:


> Well, there ya go.
> I grow in 2gal pots, and feed anywhere from 2-3L per plant.


Got some bigger pots for my next grow


----------



## hempstead (Apr 18, 2010)

happyjoint said:


> nice dragon you got there =)


Thanks he does his job well.


----------



## probo24 (Apr 19, 2010)

ptone said:


> So growing in 2 gallon pots under a 250w you get 2-3.5oz a plant? Do you only grow two plants at a time or is there room to fit more? I'm asking because I have 4 Plants in 1 gallons that I need to repot before flower and was wondering if I could fit all 4 in 2 gallons under a 250w hps


When i veg, yes i only grow two under the light.
I am doing 12/12 from seed, in 1 gallon pots this grow, so i'm flowering three.


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 20, 2010)

not sure about about the new look of the site


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 20, 2010)

7 week into flowering and it seems like this grow is taking ages


----------



## YoYo29 (May 11, 2010)

This is one of my two girls 70 days into flowering. She was grown with a 250 watt hps, in a grow tent that I purchased online (don't remember the brand). For ventilation I used a 4" inline duct fan attached to a carbon scrubber with ducting. 

I think that she has a week or 2 to go, but I'm probably gonna pull this week due to my circumstances.


----------



## hempstead (May 12, 2010)

Nirvana Mystery Seed Freebie under my 250. I just harvested and will be close to a z.


----------



## YoYo29 (May 18, 2010)

I almost got an ounce! It looks and smells great. Into Jars for 30 days!


----------



## gorbals (Oct 23, 2010)

I love my 250 too i get a nice 3 ounce or Zip lol , this is Amnesia haze 12wks flowerin


----------



## ogkush420 (Oct 24, 2010)

hempsstead u grew some dank very nice


----------



## Hogg (Oct 24, 2010)

probo24 said:


> With a short (3-4wks) veg under cfls
> I grow in 2 gallon pots
> Flowering with 250w hps
> and average between 2-4 zips per
> plant, depending on the strain.


You mean wet weight right??
I call BS on you guys saying your getting 2-3 zips of dried herb per plant from a 250w, youd have to have a perfecct grow to get that froma 400w besides a 250w....


----------



## probo24 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hogg said:


> You mean wet weight right??
> I call BS on you guys saying your getting 2-3 zips of dried herb per plant from a 250w, youd have to have a perfecct grow to get that froma 400w besides a 250w....


My weights are dry weights, and i stand by them. I don't know anyone who uses wet weight when discussing yields.
As far as a 400w goes, i moved from 250 to 400w this summer. My first harvest of 4 plants netted over 9 ounces.


----------



## ptone (Oct 25, 2010)

I got 70 grams per plant off my first grow w/ 250w... but the temps/rh remained in the perfect zone the entire time


----------



## plaguedog (Oct 25, 2010)

Hogg said:


> You mean wet weight right??
> I call BS on you guys saying your getting 2-3 zips of dried herb per plant from a 250w, youd have to have a perfecct grow to get that froma 400w besides a 250w....


lol plenty of people can do it. It has to due with pot/tub size, whether it's hydro or not, strain, conditions.

I know for a FACT i can get 4-5 oz's per 5 gallon in soil with a 400 HPS.


----------



## docsativa (Oct 25, 2010)

My Sharksbreath yielded 1.5 oz dried in a 1gal pot with coco hempy style. 250w are good for micro sog. with a bonsai mother plant you could have good herb evey 2-3 weeks. id say .5oz to 1oz every 2 weeks


----------



## Billybmann91 (Dec 16, 2012)

Man is this what I should expect? Because honestly getting 1 ounce off each plant is a shitty grow deal


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 17, 2012)

Billybmann91 said:


> Man is this what I should expect? Because honestly getting 1 ounce off each plant is a shitty grow deal


It won't be one ounce if you know how to treat a plant will it? I'm always happy with whatever my yield is from my 250w, cheap and easy to run with next to no venitlation needed. I grow with autoflowers 2 at a time and the most i've had is 42g from one of them in 8 weeks growing...


----------



## Trousers (Dec 18, 2012)

my buddy pulled over 6 ounces of bubblegum on his first run in a small closet
the next run he got near 4 ounces

The bubblegum is why he did so well

That was such good, happy pot. I'm gonna have to do a seed crop of it.


----------



## thinkingreen (Dec 18, 2012)

I use 2x2x6 space, I lst and top in 3 gal pots all from seed in soil-less, turn lights 5 weeks from second node. 250 mh Veg, 250 hps flower. If I get 4 main colas, 3.5' plant, I'll get 2 -2.5 oz consistently when they are 55 RH in jars. My plants are always healthy and 1400ppm by the end. I'm not an expert, but my plants are full and fat with colas falling over on their own weight. I don't understand where you guys are getting 3 more ounces on same veg time, same lights. Unless you are weighing much wetter weed than I am.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 19, 2012)

variety, supercropping and lst

if you have a cooled reflector the buds can touch the glass


----------



## mspL4 (Apr 25, 2021)

Been growing under 250w hps for just on 8 years now. Always 2 plants, different strains including Skunk #1 & Northern Lights from Sensi, Honey Cream & White Widow from RQS. Tend to average anywhere from 4oz if only 1 plants makes it, to 10.25oz from 2 if everything's dialled in. Usually 6oz & above is standard but I'm happy with anything above 4oz tbh. Been Manifolding for the past 2 grows. I recommend it. It does prolong Veg time but it's worth it I think. Just finished my first White Widow, which was manifolded. 2 plants, 7.5oz. Went to 11 weeks of flower though.


----------

